# Debussy Feux d'artifice



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

Enjoy!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Nicely done. (And this could be a work of Debussy that might have influenced the feel of Stravinsky’s Petrushka.)


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> Nicely done. (And this could be a work of Debussy that could have influenced the feel of Stravinsky's Petrushka.)


Can we agree that it inspired Stravinsky's own Feu d'artifice, if nothing else?


----------

